# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Promocion 2011 articulos de close up y escena

## Moñiño

Hilo cerrado hasta nueva orden por petición expresa de Moñiño.


*GUILLOTINA PARA BRAZO 70 EUROS:*
Esto es una ilusión todoterreno.
Te servirá para todo tipo de actuaciones ya que incluso, podrás realizar el juego rodeado. Y llenará tu espectáculo
Introduces una manzana en el lugar donde un espectador pondrá la mano después y una zanahoria debajo bajas la cuchilla y cortas la manzana y la zanahoria
A continuación es cuando le pides al espectador que meta el brazo y vuelves a colocar una zanahoria debajo.
Vuelves a bajar la cuchilla y esta vez sólo corta la zanahoria
pero... 
¿Quién no ha visto alguna vez el juego de la guillotina que corta el brazo?
El público sabe lo que va pasar, que realmente no perder ninguna de sus extremidades, pero sin embargo es un juego que siempre funciona, eso sí no hagais sufrir demasiado al voluntario (aunque no suelen serlo para este juego). Este es uno de esos juegos en los que tienes las risas garantizadas.
Además la calidad de los materiales y aspecto de la misma es buena, un sistema muy fácil y seguro de usar. Es ideal tanto por su tamaño ya que es fácilmente transportable y vistoso incluso desde escenario.

*UÑIL 10 EUROS:*
*Estos trucos es uno de los instrumentos más poderosos que un mago o mentalista puede utilizar.*
*Es realmente muy difícil creer que con tan poco y siendo un truco tan económico puede producir la calidad y la cantidad de efectos que se parecen a verdaderos milagros.*
*Puede escribir letras, números, marcas de verificación, etc. frente a la audiencia, dando la impresión de que ha sido escrito mucho antes del evento o efecto. Imagínate adivinar un número pensado, la edad del espectador o de un familiar suyo, saber canto dinero lleva en el bolsillo. Este accesorio ofrece un número ilimitado de posibilidades.* 
*Estos lápices son recargables, e incluyen un alfiler para ayudar a extraer el plomo junto con unas instrucciones. SIN USO*


*BARAJA ASCENSOR 10 EUROS:*
*EFECTO: Se da a elegir al espectador una carta, la cual es colocada por el centro de la baraja. A unos pases mágicos, la carta sube a la parte inferior; al final resulta que la carta elegida aparece en todos los lugares de la baraja que el mago quiere. El espectador piensa que todas las cartas son iguales; efectivamente; el mago le demuestra que tiene razón y le enseña todos los naipes que son iguales. Sin embargo, y después de un pase mágico, el mago demuestra que todo ha sido una ilusión, porque absolutamente todas las cartas de la baraja son totalmente diferentes. Pero dice el mago hemos perdido la carta elegida, cogiendo el mazo lo mete en el estuche y dice, que para encontarla necesita esta caja de cartón que en realidad no lo es, porque es un ordenador pentiun de la ultima generación, con un mega de ram y disco duro, cogiendo un palillo y diciendo que no es un palillo sino un driver, el cual lo metemos por este agujero y automáticamente localiza la carta elegida por el espectador. SIN USO.*


*BARAJA AL KORAN POKER CALIDAD ECONOMICA: 5 EUROS
* 
Efecto primero:.

El mago mezcla una baraja de cartas , pide a un espectador que corte varias veces, las que quiera, cuando ha terminado de cortar se le pide que reparta 6 cartas cara abajo encima de la mesa..

De estas 6 cartas, libremente el espectador pone de cara 5 de ellas, quedando una en la mesa de dorso, retirando las 5 que están de cara..

En este punto el mago saca de su bolsillo un sobre, o que sea el propio espectador quien lo saque de tu bolsillo, abre el sobre y en su interior hay una predicción que coincide con la carta que hay de dorso encima de la mesa..

Este efecto es muy fácil de hacer y muy impactante para el publico..

Efecto segundo:.

El mago muestra una baraja de cartas al público, coloca unos elásticos alrededor del mazo y lo lanza hacia un espectador, se le pide al espectador que mire una carta de la baraja..

El espectador lanza el mazo a otra persona del público, mirando este otra carta, esta acción se repite en total con seis espectadores, es decir 6 espectadores elegidos totalmente al azahar han visto una carta cada uno..

Se le pide a los espectadores que han visto la cartas que se queden de pie, el mago les dice que el nombrara 6 cartas y que cada espectador que escuche el nombre de la carta vista que se siente..

El mago se concentra, nombra 6 cartas e incompresiblemente los 6 espectadores se sientan, ya que las seis cartas nombradas por el mago son las seis que han visto los espectadores, magia o casualidad..

Muy fácil de hacer..

Estos son algunos de los efectos que puedes realizar con este bombazo de baraja. .

Pañuelo Producción Monedas (Pañuelo de la abuela) + CD 10.00€


Con este pañuelo especial de 34 x 34 cm. de color negro puedes hacer diferentes efectos con monedas, puedes producir monedas, hacerlas desaparecer…incluso puedes hacer desaparecer o aparecer anillos, de una forma muy mágica y fácil


*LOSSANDER`S HOUNTED BOX 100 EUROS con dvd*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKSroqJ7cR4

Se elije una carta. Esta es metida en su caja y todo el paquete en una caja de madera. Se cubre con un pañuelo y la caja flota, pero eso no es todo, al abrir de nuevo la caja de madera, la carta elegida por el espectador aparece fuera de la caja de la baraja.

gastos de envio dependeran del pedido. consultadme antes.

Salutres.

----------


## golfov

hola moñiño.

me interesa la guillotina me podrias mandar fotos y medidas a sr50tuning@hotmail.com 

cuanto serian los portes de la guillotina+ baraja ascensor + monedas equilibrista dame precio final de todo con portes.

un saludo

----------


## Moñiño

correo enviado golfov

----------


## Moñiño

Añadido producto a la lista inicial.

----------


## Moñiño

añadido nuevo articulo. Tambien podria intercambiar cosas. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Aros cuerda vendidos. el resto se mantiene aun.

----------


## Moñiño

Refloto, que no se hunda

----------


## Moñiño

Cartera mesika reservada.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

¿Qué tipo de uñil es?

----------


## Moñiño

boon type

----------


## Moñiño

Editada lista por venta de articulos

----------


## Moñiño

que no s ehunda

----------


## Moñiño

De nuevo a flote

----------


## Moñiño

PK ring reservado

----------


## Moñiño

Editada lista por venta de articulo

----------


## Moñiño

Añado a la lista:


*Pañuelo Producción Monedas (Pañuelo de la abuela) + CD 10.00€*


Con este pañuelo especial de 34 x 34 cm. de color negro puedes hacer diferentes efectos con monedas, puedes producir monedas, hacerlas desaparecer…incluso puedes hacer desaparecer o aparecer anillos, de una forma muy mágica y fácil

Como voy a estar fuera y no me voy a poder conectar todo lo que quisiera, interesados escribirme a magojovis@gmail.com

----------


## Moñiño

Y añado, por estar mas o menos retirado de la magia y no usar, con poco uso LOSANDER HOUNTED BOX con dvd por 100 euros

YouTube - Losander&#39;s Haunted Box

----------


## Moñiño

Coin production y de papel a billetes reservados.

----------


## Moñiño

Editada lista por venta de articulos

----------


## Moñiño

Editada lista por venta de articulos. Lo que queda de la lista inicial, pues eso, que es lo que queda. Salutres

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada y añadidos nuevos articulos.

----------


## Moñiño

Que no se hunda

----------


## Moñiño

Nuevo articulo añadido a la lista. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Editada lal ista por venta de articulos. Lo que queda es lo del primer post. Salutres

----------


## Moñiño

Reservada caja levitacion lossander.

----------


## Moñiño

Moderadores, cierren el post, que abrire uno nuevo con los articulos que faltan por vender y varios nuevos, tras hacer limpieza despues de las comuniones y ver la necesidad de renovar material y hacer hueco quitando lo que ya no uso, y prefiero ponerlos en un post nuevo, que este mas limpio y sea mas comodo y facil de leer que este. Salutres.

----------

